# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  MAUI

## Koops

Doing my first trip there in March. Planning on driving road to Hana, driving to the top of the mountain, whale watching cruise & Hit a couple beaches. Looking for some info on dining & towns to visit along with other stuff. Thanks!

----------


## Hawke

Make sure your whale watching cruise includes snorkeling off Lanai.

----------

